# Achtung Spitfire!



## Rockhopper (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm Chris, from the UK. I have been interested in WW2 fighters on and off through out my life. I'm especially interested in the Spitfire and the history of Southampton and the Supermarine works. I also like German WW2 fighters. Anybody else into the history of Supermarine works and the Spitfire etc? I am also thinking of dabbling and having a go at model making and trying to make my first one, yes a Spitfire! Many thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## v2 (Sep 1, 2007)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 1, 2007)

G'day Chris and welcome to the site mate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## grob (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Chris 
Welcome to the site.Modelling is a great hobby so good luck in trying to make a spitfire.You might want to try your local library or council offices to see if theres a modeling club in the area ,there usualy is one around.They are very friendly and are great for getting tips for building.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello Chris:

Welcome to the site, 

Charles


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello Chris, welcome from down under, mate!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2007)

Hallo Chris,
Nice to read you there and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Rockhopper (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. What software do you use to create your signatures? They are amazing!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2007)

welcome mate!

Good choice of interest...............I too model top hobby. It has substance and a finished worthwhile product at the end unlike most peoples pursuits these days.


----------



## Watanbe (Sep 6, 2007)

hey mate, 

Welcome from Australia, I also love the Spitfire and am generally a fan of British aircraft.


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site Rockhopper! Lots of Spitfire admirers here.


----------

